# Pi 2/216



## Bapenn (Apr 17, 2004)

The main bay had 4-5 inches of ice. There was alot of people out there also. I went out of the second lot and ended up walking over to the third looking for weed beds. Finally found one and sat on it all day. Water was still stained but the fish were bitting. The perch were hitting all day. I ended keeping 5 out of about 30 fish caught. The biggest was bout 12in. I had many borderline keepers so I let them live to become bigger. Also hooked into something twice that stripped my line and broke off. I walked around and a few people were catching trout so I think that is what it was. About noon alot of people were streaming in the the main bay from Misery bay and couple of them said they had no bites at all there. I found out one thing is that the bigger perch like the shiner hooked behind the dorsal fin. They would not touch it if hooked in the nose or tail. So there is a tip I learned that could become valuable. The shoreline probaly won't be good after this rain but who knows.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hope the ice holds up. We are heading overto PI this Thursday until sunday.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> Hope the ice holds up. We are heading overto PI this Thursday until sunday.


I think we are going the following weekend.... If it holds and we don't change our mind...


Good Luck next weekend!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there Saturday and maybe Sunday..


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I was there saturday too. My group did pretty good on the crappies. We took a total of 40 between 4 of us and another couple dz gills. We were up at the monument. Lot of guys there too. I plan on going back sometime this week and fish out of launch 2.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Chaunc... What day? I'm off all week buddy!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Chaunc, when you say the monument do you mean Misery Bay?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> Chaunc, when you say the monument do you mean Misery Bay?


Too be honest with you, I dont know if it was misery. A guy from the erie site invited me to come up but didn't tell me where misery is located. So i just rode around the peninsula till i saw a lot of shanties. Never been that far up the bay. I could see the monument and a big ship from where we were. Gotta find a map of the peninsula to find out where i was. 
Carl, i'm checking the PA site to see what this rain did to the ice there. If it's okay, wednesday's a go for me. I'll try to get there by 7 and i may fish all day. Early bite was good. Afternoon sucked. Nothing after 4.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

It was misery bay. I found this map on the erie site.
http://www.fishusa.com/FishErie/Map9.asp


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

On the map west of Misery Bay I see other ponds and lagoons, are any of these any good to fish? (Big pond, Marina Lake, or Long pond)


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll keep an eye out on it too. I'll call you when and if I get up there.

Later.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Can I get my license at the bait shop right at the entrance to the park? I think one of the shops closed. Also any problems getting minnows or wax worms this year at the same bait shop?


----------



## Barcelona (Sep 17, 2006)

Chopiq,

You can get your license and bait at Bac's at the top of the hill right hand side before heading down and into the park. It is the only Bait shop that I know of now unless you go towards Erie. They have all of the needed bait, but one time that we went up he was out of wax worms wich we use the most so now we always bring some with us. Good luck!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

This morning on the erie site.
http://forums.fishusa.com/Presque_Isle_Ice_Report/m_61936/tm.htm
Gonna check later this evening before i make plans for tomorrow.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Barcelona said:


> Chopiq,
> 
> You can get your license and bait at Bac's at the top of the hill right hand side before heading down and into the park. It is the only Bait shop that I know of now unless you go towards Erie. They have all of the needed bait, but one time that we went up he was out of wax worms wich we use the most so now we always bring some with us. Good luck!


It would be best to get your license before you come up. He may not have them and then you'll have to find a walmart somewhere to get them. As for bait, bring it with you. Prices for the bait count at Bacs is high. 
You can get your PA license on-line now. www.fish.state.pa.us You can even make copies to put away in case you lose one.
https://www.theoutdoorshop.state.pa...sp?ShopperID=2FE191034EE94633892F33CB8E5CF04B


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

It's hard to believe Presque Isle isn't giving up the fish as it did in the past.Then again, this weather hasn't been the best for us icers. The last year I fished it was the first year of the license increase, about 3-4 years ago.I used to get my bait in advance because most of the baitshop owners were never on time in the morning.And like Chaunc mentioned the terrible counts you get on the minnow and larve baits.I would make sure I was through the gates at exactly 5am and headed straight for the boat ramp.Had to hustle to get 1/4-1/2 mile straight out and tried to get the most out of the dark before the sun came up.I could never fish but with 1 rod because the perch were always on fire.When the sun popped up the perch would stop. I would fish there till noon with the schools of perch coming and going, but nothing like it is before the sun comes up.I would then head to the shallows to finish up my limit on the gills.This is just a thought, get to bed a little earlier and fish the last 2 hours of dark.It just might make your trip a successful one.............Mark


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I bit my tongue when I read what that guy(in the attached PI link) said about the ten" hole drilled with a "power" auger! I've never seen-or needed- a ten inch hole with my power auger which I had to get because of a dislocated shoulder which prohibits turning the hand auger these days. I think you straigthened him out. A hole big enough for a man to put his leg in was most likely made by a "newby" with an "axe" or spudbar-common occurance on the ice everywhere. We all probably started that way.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Word is that misery bay is still holding good ice so i'm headed up in the morning. Saturday the crappies were biting pretty good. Hopefully they still are. See you guys in the morning, if you get up there.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Chaunc, and tips on where and what to fish with for the crappies? We'll be there Thursday morning until Sunday.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Heading out to Presque tomorrow morning. Should be on the ice by this time tomorrow. Big daddy, I'll call you Friday night and let you know how we are doing.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> Heading out to Presque tomorrow morning. Should be on the ice by this time tomorrow. Big daddy, I'll call you Friday night and let you know how we are doing.


Good Luck and Be Safe!


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Weather & work permitting I'll be heading up also.Never gotten up there early will try Saturday. You're right about the bait as for the license I don't have one or a printer to down load one .Maybe I'll go up friday afternoon? Give'em Steel ! :F


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Prez and I are heading up in the AM... Talk to you on the ice, John.

I'll be back up Saturday too!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Big Daddy, tried to call you. Saw your truck. I did pretty good. Dozen gills and half a dz crappies, couple bass, and this steelie. My first thru the ice. What a blast. 10 minute fight.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

like how that tail is frozen.  What were u using?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> What a blast. 10 minute fight.


thats awesome.....i can imagine how crazy it must have been!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Chaunc..... congrat's on your first one through the ice...... Is a fantastik looking fish.... now, next one's going to be even "bigger"........ Jon Sr.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> thats awesome.....i can imagine how crazy it must have been!


Especially after i got it up high enough to see what and how big it was. Off the chair and on my knees. Heart pumpin and drag screamin, i was determined to not lose this fight. Tired it out so bad, no problem getting its head in the hole. Gilled it and slung it up on the ice.
Peple, i used a plastic minnow tipped with a crappie nibble, on 2lb test. Had something break me off a little earlier too.


----------

